# Tea Tree Oil is Toxic to Pets!!!!



## JonSR77 (Apr 8, 2022)

*Tea Tree Oil is Toxic to Pets!!!!*

https://www.petpoisonhelpline.com/poison/tea-tree-oil/


----------



## Remy (Apr 8, 2022)

I didn't know this. Thank you for the info!


----------

